# Water tank



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeeeoooeww.....Just recieved my ebay bought classic woop woop... but the lovely person has packed it up with 2 little screws inside the tankdo I have to take stainless pipe on the left of the machine off to get the tank out??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it just pulls out and pushes back in, it is the decompression pipe for the solenoid, remove it and then take out the tank.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you want a visual illustration, you might find this interesting - particularly when you're ready to clean the shower screen and the holding plate.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

How often do you take it apart to clean? I'm back flushing mine with cafiza every couple of weeks, but not sure when to do a full clean.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Madtwinhead said:


> Yeeeoooeww.....Just recieved my ebay bought classic woop woop... but the lovely person has packed it up with 2 little screws inside the tankdo I have to take stainless pipe on the left of the machine off to get the tank out??


Yes, it just pulls down and off.


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice one guys, didn't fancy jumping straight in and giving anything a yank.


----------

